# Kashmiris sought online help for psychological issues, reveals Google



## Devil Soul

*Kashmiris sought online help for psychological issues, reveals Google*

National
54 MINS AGO BY APP







Even though the mobile internet services in Kashmir have been barred for over four months now, many people who had access to the virtual world, had tried to get answers to psychological ailments, reveals data collated by search engine Google.

According to Kashmir Media Service (KMS), the prolonged curfews and strict restrictions during past four months, people mostly have been staying indoors which the experts cite as the prime reason behind the increase in psychological ailments in the Valley.

Words like `depression’, `heart-related diseases’ have been most searched on Google Trends in the last few months with a maximum number of searches being done from Jammu and Kashmir.

The results show that as many as 2771 internet users have been searching for remedies to cure heart-related ailments during last three months. During the last 15 days of August, 748 users have sought online help to cure heart-related disturbances.

During September, the Google Trends show that as many as 1281 users have searched for a cure to heart-related diseases.

In October 1895 internet users typed the word “Heart problem” in the Google search engine from Jammu and Kashmir.

Similarly, the word depression has also been trending during the last three months on Google Trends which has been searched by 2624 users in the territory. From August 15, 463 users have searched for the ways to curb depression till the end of the month.

During September, 868 people have been seeking online assistance to cure depression. As many as 1293 users have typed word “depression” on Google Trends during the month of October in Jammu and Kashmir.

The word “Anxiety” has also seen a maximum number of searches from the Valley-based internet users during the last three months of the uprising.

The results suggest that as many as 2382 internet users have been searched for the treatment of anxiety.

The word “insomnia [sleeplessness]” has been equally dominating the cyberspace of the valley during the last three month as more than thousand users have searched it on Google search engine. In September, the word has witnessed maximum searches with 1052 users having typed on Google.

It is worth mentioning that Doctors Association of Kashmir (DAK) has been warning that psychological disturbances resulting due to the killings and curbs by forces can lead to a huge mental crisis within the vale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@Levina , thoughts? and shouldn't an issue such as this which is basically destroying a generation deserve some attention. 
@Arsalan ...

On topic: tough times, stay strong brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> @Levina , thoughts? and shouldn't an issue such as this which is basically destroying a generation deserve some attention.


Its so unfortunate.
The separatists have burnt down schools and hospitals. What else can my people do other than resorting to online help. This upsets me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> The separatists have burnt down schools and hospitals.


This has probably nothing to do with it. Has this even happened. I would rather blame the violence being exerted by the security forces. They probably have family members affected, killed, or severely injured-blind. This will obviously lead to mental breakdowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> This has probably nothing to do with it.


You think so. That's your personal opinion. 


WAJsal said:


> I would rather blame the violence being exerted by the security forces.


I can understand why you would prefer to do so. 


WAJsal said:


> They probably have family members affected, killed, or severely injured-blind. This will obviously lead to mental breakdowns.


Mental breakdowns happen due to many reasons. Your supposing and picking only few of them reflects that furthering this discussion would lead us nowhere. 
The day you open up your mind on this issue we WILL talk. I promise. 

Ciao


----------



## Arsalan

Levina said:


> Its so unfortunate.
> The separatists have burnt down schools and hospitals. What else can my people do other than resorting to online help. This upsets me.


The least i can do is appreciate your patriotism and nationalism sis. You are not ready to move an inch back even when you know that what you are saying is absolutely wrong and nothing can be farther from reality. 
Credit where its due!! 

About the topic @WAJsal what else can we expect really? With people being grabbed from their homes, kids being abducted and killed and parents being tortured and murdered, what will the people do? This needs to be stopped, the problem need to be resolved. I always say that this issues wont resolve itself but the Indian gov. seem to think that it will. They have been employing the delaying tactics with absolutely no success and every now and then there is an out burst upon which Pakistan is conveniently blamed and the same mantra of "sab acha ha" starts to circulate. However the cycle will continue to repeat itself and unfortunately there are not many in India who are bothered by it as all (judging by what many members here have claimed). On our side the gov. as soon as it comes to power starts the struggle to loot as best it can and to save its own skin. In such circumstances, who will take the initiative to actually do something to settle this dispute!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> Mental breakdowns happen due to many reasons


This has nothing to do with it?


WAJsal said:


> would rather blame the violence being exerted by the security forces. They probably have family members affected, killed, or severely injured-blind. This will obviously lead to mental breakdowns.



Or is there a factor more important that i might be missing?



Arsalan said:


> About the topic @WAJsal what else can we expect really? With people being grabbed from their homes, kids being abducted and killed and parents being tortured and murdered, what will the people do? This needs to be stopped, the problem need to be resolved.


Ignoring this issue and instead taking pride in some of the barbaric activities is very sad to see.


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> This has nothing to do with it?
> 
> 
> Or is there a factor more important that i might be missing?
> 
> 
> Ignoring this issue and instead taking pride in some of the barbaric activities is very sad to see.


There are a few, VERY VERY few people left that i know of who in fact recognize this as a problem that still needs to be resolved. Otherwise the extremism is have seeped in to the minds of people and and either they are celebrating the oppression and even the killings or at best they say that they are not bothered and that it is no their concern!!


----------

